# SSG Lawrence Woods, 5th SFG(A) Vietnam



## AWP (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home. Blue Skies.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/2...-found-nearly-50-years-after-plane-shot-down/



> Woods was a member of the 5th Special Forces Group based at Fort Campbell, Ky., when he shipped out to Vietnam in 1963. His plane was shot down on Oct. 24, 1964, with eight crew members aboard.
> Subsequent searches located seven bodies, but not Woods' remains. Details of how his remains were located and identified were not immediately available.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Sep 20, 2013)

Rest in Peace. Blue Skies


----------



## CDG (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP SSG.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 20, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG. Welcome home.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home, Warrior. 
Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## tova (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP, Blue Skies SSG.

But, the 5th was at Bragg in 64.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home, Warrior. May you continue to Rest In God's Own Peace.


----------



## TB1077 (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home SSG.  RIP


----------

